# 1st place in freestyle - the beastie boy



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Wanted to share some photos that the owner of Patton's sire took of us this weekend! We competed in UpDog Freestyle at the UKC premier - all one division, against two men (with 5 different dogs, total). One regularly competes in pro division freestyle with his crew, and the other has been doing halftime shows for the colts and cowboys for years with Zeke the wonder dog. I was pretty amazed and excited that Patton and I took first place, and that I was the only female contender with the biggest dog. 

In no particular order

A little control entering the field? 

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

We do start all of our rounds with a sit pretty

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Low back over

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Flip

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Shuffle? 

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Leg vault (ick)

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Through to left backhand

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Tracking the disc and collecting

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Spin

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Mr. Intensity

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Big hops

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Always with his hackles up...

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Retrieving our new disc

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

And a nice back vault to round it out!

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Attempting to schmooze the judges...

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

My perfect boy

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr 

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Family photo (Patton, Nikon (sire), Legend (brother))

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

And of course he had to cool off after!

Patton UpDog Freestyle by DJetzel, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely awesome. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the photos and a huge congratulations


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

**** Yeah !!! great job and great pictures. The two of you make a wonderful team.


SuperG


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations both of you! I wish we have something like this in our country


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! Great photos!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


>


New profile picture!!!!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Way to go! He's such a handsome boy. Love that he schmoozes the judges. lol


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Great job and wonderful pictures!

This is inspiring me to take frisbee to the next level with Linus. He is mad for chasing and catching them but doesn't know any tricks yet.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow! Outstanding!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow. I am soooo impressed. I love the intensity of his expressions. I can't even begin to imagine how much training was involved!

Congratulations!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

What great shots.. I do see Nikon in him.


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome pictures!!! 

Does his claws hurt when he vaults from your back?


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

That's great - congratulations! I love the "Mr. Intensity" shot.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Awesome job! Beautiful boy & performance to both of you


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations ... and yes the pictures are awesome!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, how fun is this?!

Patton is one handsome son of a gun.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Great job! And what fantastic pictures to show off a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great shots! Wow what a gorgeous dog and so focused! I'm jealous!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations on first place! Especially up against that caliber of competitors.

A friend and I attended the UKC Premier (as spectators - this year at least). Now I'm even more bummed that we missed the freestyle! Do you have a video of your performance? I'm sure we'd all love to see it!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Patton. Patton your get amazing air and you can do the politics. You rock!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Super cool photos!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Unfortunately no one recorded our round because it tends to make me more nervous. Hopefully in the future!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, and yes, sometimes he does hurt a bit, but he is nothing compared to my 40# border collie who makes me bleed and rips my clothes on a regular basis. Patton is right around 60#


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm so pumped I didn't miss his routines and got to take pics! He truly was the best, no one had as many tricks or their routines kind of stalled out. AND Patton was catching all his discs! As someone who is not that into disc, it's more fun to see a dog doing tricks and catching discs, not missing 2, 3, 4+ throws in a row.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Those pics are so fun! You two look amazing xx


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the height that he gets, and liesl did a great job as photographer


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Amazing photos and awesome job!!! Patton is so handsome :wub:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson (Jun 18, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats and those are great pics! Patton is quite cool!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! Those are great shots. Little man grew up


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, and Lies I'm so happy you got to watch us play, and judge!!


----------



## sablecoat (Jun 11, 2015)

Amazing pictures, so jealous! And a very beautiful boy too. Congrats on your superb performance


----------



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

That dog is everything a male gsd should be looks wise.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work! Patton is an athletic boy. Love it.

but....I'm impressed with you as well. I would have ended up on my behind or face maneuvering like you did with good sneakers on and you did it wearing flip flops!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, he's flying! Amazing photos, good work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha thank you! We practice a lot barefoot in the park as I have better footing... I had meant to take my flip flops off for freestyle and I completely forgot. Honestly surprised that I managed everything as well as I did without losing a shoe!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow!!! Congratulations!! Your photos are awesome!!


----------

